# Bauanleitung: Jerkbait mit Rassel



## muddyliz (29. November 2003)

1) Rohling gemäß Schablone aus mindestens 18 mm dickem Holz ausschneiden. Ich nehme Robinienholz, weil es schwer ist und weil dann die Rassel einen satten und lauten Klang ergibt.
2) 8er oder 10er Loch ca. 6-7 cm tief bohren, leicht schräg Richtung Rücken (siehe blaue Linie der Schablone). Ich habe mal einen Bleistift ins Loch gesteckt, damit man sieht, wie der Kanal verläuft.
3) Jetzt kommen 2 Stahlkugeln von 6 mm Durchmesser ins Loch. Anschließend steckt man einen 10er Rundstab locker ins Loch, gibt unter drehenden Bewegungen etwas UHU-hart oder Leim um den Stab und schlägt diesen dann etwa 3 cm tief ein.
4) Man sägt das hintere Ende schräg ab ( siehe rote Linie der Schablone).
5) Vorn bohrt man von unten ein 10er Loch etwa 3 cm tief (siehe grüne Linie der Schablone), steckt 3 Rundbleie á 5 Gramm ins Loch und klopft mit einer Rundkopfschraube die Bleie noch etwas zusammen. Jetzt verschließt man das Loch mit Holzkitt und lässt ihn trocknen.
6) Mit der Flex (60er oder 80er Schmirgelpapierscheibe) schleift man die oberen Kanten nur leicht rund, die unteren Kanten schleift man stärker und V-förmig. Wichtig ist, dass man den Schwanzbereich etwas asymmetrisch verjüngt. Jetzt bohrt man Löcher für die Ringschrauben und schraubt diese ein.
7) Anschließend legt man den Jerkbait mitsamt Stahlvorfach/ Spinstange ins Wasser. Geht der Jerkbait nicht unter, so muss man noch etwas Blei hinter dem Bauchhaken von unten einbauen (nicht bis in den Kugelkanal bohren !!!) und das Loch anschließend mit Holzkitt verschließen. Bei Verwendung von sehr leichtem Holz oder wenn man einen schnell sinkenden Jerkbait will, kann man auch zusätzlich noch Blei von oben in den Kopfbereich einarbeiten. Wichtig ist, dass der Jerkbait beim Absinken mit dem Kopf in einem Winkel von etwa 30-40 Grad schräg nach unten zeigt.
8) Jetzt noch den Rohling grundieren (ich empfehle Kronengrund 121 von Jäger, braune Dose) und bemalen.
In Ruhe liegen die Stahlkugeln vorn im Kugelkanal, bei Zug schlagen sie hinten gegen das Rundholz. Durch die asymmetrische Schwanzform schießt der Jerkbait bei Zug stark zur Seite. Es genügen Rucke von 30-50 cm.


----------



## muddyliz (30. November 2003)

*Noch einer, ohne Rassel, aber läuft super*

Ich habe jetzt auch raus, weshalb der Salmo Slider so verführerisch im Zickzack läuft:
Das Prinzip ist, dass die obere Hälfte  nur wenig leichter als die untere Hälfte sein darf. Durch diese Gewichtsverteilung nahe am Labilitätspunkt (kurz bevor sich das Teil auf die Seite legt) gibt sozusagen keine Seite die Lauflinie vor, so dass bei Zug eine seitliche Zickzackbewegung zustande kommt. Deshalb habe ich als Ausgangspunkt meiner Überlegungen eine Raute genommen. Hier die Bauanleitung:
Robinienholz oder anderes schweres Holz von mindestens 18 mm Dicke. Vorn unten zwei 5-Gramm-Bleie, hinten oben ein 5-Gramm-Blei. Nach dem Lauftest gegebenenfalls hinten unten noch etwas Blei einarbeiten (kleiner Kreis). Ringschrauben 12x4.
Das Teil sieht zwar von der Form her nicht gerade fischmäßig aus (Design-Jerkbait???), aber es gibt ja auch noch Farbe, er läuft hervorragend und ist schnell gebaut. Also Leute, da die käuflichen Jerkbaits immer noch schweineteuer sind, und da jetzt Angler's Bastelzeit naht, legt los. Von dem gesparten Geld könnt ihr Mutti was Schönes zu Weihnachten kaufen.


----------



## muddyliz (4. Dezember 2003)

Hier noch einige Variationsmöglichkeiten der Form. Einfach formatfüllend im Querformat auf ein DinA4-Blatt drucken.
Die Form 1 funktioniert super, die anderen probiere ich demnächst noch aus.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## til (7. Dezember 2003)

@Muddy:
Ich glaube nicht, dass Du das Geheimnis vom Slider raus hast. Aber du hast wohl eine Methode gefunden, einen vergleichbaren Lauf hinzukriegen. Der Slider hat nämlich einen sehr tiefen Schwerpunkt, nix da mit Gewichtsverteilung nahe am Labilitätspunkt, eher im Gegenteil...


----------



## Dr.Lure (9. Dezember 2003)

Auch nach meinen Erfahrungen ist ein möglichst tiefer Schwerpunkt günstiger. Das Geheimnis der guten Jerkbaits würde ich in der Verteilung der Bebleiung über (fast) die gesamte Köderlänge sehen.
Und Rasselköder allgemein (sowie Jerkbaits im Speziellen) lassen sich recht einfach herstellen, weil bei Ihnen keine Tauchschaufelproblematik zu beachten ist.
Der Doc / koederbau.de


----------



## muddyliz (11. Dezember 2003)

Probieren geht bekanntlich über Studieren. Ich habe den Slamo Slider mal nachgebaut und zusätzlich noch eine Rassel eingebaut. Nur wenn man den Jerk krumm baut, schießt er zur Seite, baut man ihn gerade, so läuft er nur geradeaus. Hier mal ein Foto:


----------



## muddyliz (11. Dezember 2003)

Ganz anders läuft dagegen das Rautenmodell: Es schießt bei Zug sehr schön zur Seite. Durch die Bebleiung im Rücken legt es sich aber bei der Seitwärtsbewegung auch noch zusätzlich kurz auf die Seite, es flankt, wie die Amis sagen. Das ergibt einen zusätzlichen optischen Reiz.


----------



## muddyliz (11. Dezember 2003)

Auch die verschobenen Rauten laufen genau so gut wie das Rautenmodell und flanken, also ist die Form von untergeordneter Bedeutung, die Bebleiung (teilweise im Rücken) ist in erster Linie verantwortlich für den guten Lauf.


----------



## muddyliz (11. Dezember 2003)

Hier noch ein Foto von Jerks mit Rassel. Die Bauanleitung steht oben in meinem ersten Beitrag.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## til (11. Dezember 2003)

Super Muddy!
Also ist das Geheimnis vom Slider der gekrümmte Bauch? Das ist ja so ziemlich ein schöner Kreisradius, kann ich mir irgendwie noch vorstellen, dass ihm das den kurvigen Lauf beschert.


----------



## muddyliz (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo til,
mit "krumm bauen" meinte ich nicht den Bauch, sondern dass der Jerk von oben gesehen nicht gerade ist, sondern der Schwanz leicht zur Seite geneigt ist. So wie das bei der Bauanleitung für den Rassel-Jerk in Teilbild 6 unten zu sehen ist.
Ich vermute eher, dass das gute Laufverhalten des Salmo daher kommt, dass Vorder- und Hinterhälfte gleich schwer und damit gleichwertig sind. So gibt keine Hälfte die Richtung vor. Und genau diese Gleichheit von Vorderteil und Hinterteil trifft ja auf die Raute zu, egal ob sie gerade oder verschoben ist, vorausgesetzt, dass auch die Bebleiung hinten und vorn insgesamt gleichmäßig verteilt ist. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob die Bleie alle unten oder zum Teil auch oben sitzen, es wird ja nur die vordere Hälfte gegen die hintere Hälfte verglichen.
Übrigens: Ist mein Päckchen schon angekommen?


----------



## Nick_A (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Muddyliz #h

bin zwar selbst kein echter Bastler...aber wenn ich mir so Deine Anleitung und insbesondere den tüftlerischen Drang von Dir so sehe (insbesondere dann auch noch das TOLLE ERGEBNIS) #r #r 

Einfach Klasse #6 #6...vielleicht finde ich auch mal die Zeit und die Muse, Deine Anleitungen "nachzubauen"! 

Viele Grüsse und weiter so!!! #h
Nick


----------

